# Volunteering as an EMT in Miami Florida



## FlamingFirefox (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,I was wondering if anyone know of hospitals in south Florida that allow Emt volunteers,when I go to the human resources dept. in the hospital,they tell you that you can volunrteer in non-medical services,I've been to some hospitals and cant get any more info,If anyone can help I appreciated.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 12, 2011)

Why not apply for a job?

You are going to be hard pressed to find a place, especially a hospital, that is going to allow you to volunteer in a medical capacity.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol, that's not gonna happen in Miami. Best bet is to get a PRN position as a tech if you have time constraints !


----------



## FlamingFirefox (Nov 27, 2011)

Im not applying for a job,because Im already employed,and I might not be available when needed to work,so I thought volunteering might be a better route.Im sorry what's a PRN?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 28, 2011)

PRN= pro re nata. Lol, 
Ok means "as needed" basically.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

FlamingFirefox said:


> Im not applying for a job,because Im already employed,and I might not be available when needed to work,so I thought volunteering might be a better route.



Yeah, good luck with that.  The only "volunteering" in a hospital is going to be stocking and changing sheets.  Doing anything interesting or useful for future aspirations is simply not going to happen. 



> Im sorry what's a PRN?



You didn't pay attention when learning medical terminology did you?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah, good luck with that.  The only "volunteering" in a hospital is going to be stocking and changing sheets.  Doing anything interesting or useful for future aspirations is simply not going to happen.
> 
> You didn't pay attention when learning medical terminology did you?



Right because most basic classes spend time going over staffing models and their associated abbreviations. Most basic classes barely have any medical terminology component at all. 

OP: PRN stands for needed as necessary. 


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## FlamingFirefox (Dec 2, 2011)

Well that's strange,how can you not accept a free EMT? 
What's wrong with the word "volunteer" your not paying 
a dime out of your pocket,to have a fully certified individual
work there


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah, good luck with that.  The only "volunteering" in a hospital is going to be stocking and changing sheets.  Doing anything interesting or useful for future aspirations is simply not going to happen.



Not entirely true as a blanket statement, but the programs that allow volunteers to do more are generally geared both somewhat rare and directed more towards undergraduate students who are looking at health care professions requiring graduate level education (e.g. the Clinical Care Extender program in Southern California). I highly doubt that most EMS services have heard about the individual programs and the specifics therein, which limits the value eared in the job market.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 2, 2011)

First, no one is ever free. There is always overhead and orientation involved. There still has to be a screening process and an HR function and someone to oversee and coordinate.

Additionally, insurance is still carried on you even though you are free in the event you get injured while "on the job". Also if this were to happen, they are now obligated to take care of you as you were a full time employee.

Then start factoring in the liability and potentially bad PR for acts of stupidity as some volunteers have the mind set normal rules do not apply since they are not being paid and are free workers.

So in the end, the only thing you are saving them is $7.25 an hour which is absolutely negligible to the big picture. It saves them no money and is just as big a hassle if not more than a regular employee.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 2, 2011)

> Right because most basic classes spend time going over staffing models and their associated abbreviations. Most basic classes barely have any medical terminology component at all.



The most common use of "PRN" in a medical scenario is associated with medication dosing and schedules.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The most common use of "PRN" in a medical scenario is associated with medication dosing and schedules.



Oops you'd be correct there, anyone that has ever looked at a chart should know that, though I still never learned it in class. Sadly, I bet half the people I work with would have no idea what it means.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of volunteering opps in South Florida out of curiousity?


----------



## Ocean711 (Dec 4, 2011)

*How far do you want to drive?*

I don't know what part of Miami you live in, but there is the Key Largo Volunteer Ambulance Corps. I've never worked with them, so I can;t give you much information on them, I found their website though: http://www.keylargoems.com/

I hope this helps.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 5, 2011)

Plain answer without all the technical arguments from people. No. there isn't any volunteer openings in miami. Don't know why or why not but there simply isn't.

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Plain answer without all the technical arguments from people. No. there isn't any volunteer openings in miami. Don't know why or why not but there simply isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T759 using Tapatalk



Uh you don't think those "technical arguments" explain why there are no volunteer opportunities?


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------

